# BR V2-93 GMT, your thoughts/reviews?



## abdullahnr

Hello everyone, this is my first post here in the Bell and Ross section.
So I found this GMT model and fell in love with the sizing and styling, especially the bracelet, but I do have some concerns.
I'd like to ask whether the watch itself is worth the retail/preowned pricing considering it has a Sellita movement which I already have in other lower priced watches and your general reviews and thoughts on the case and colours.
I think among all the hype in other brands, this piece seems to have originality and classic styling, just worried about the worth of it few years down the line.
Thank you,
(Pic from watchtime)


----------



## atlbbqguy

I can’t answer your question, but I’m looking at the same watch. I’m looking forward to any feedback regarding this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I’d say it’s a mistake to buy almost any watch - aside from a few obvious models and brands - with your eye on future value. This watch will not retain its value. It will never appreciate in value. Full stop.

That being said, I love the look of the BRV series. I’ve considered this model and handled it at an AD. I’d say build quality is excellent for the price. The only real let downs for me were the bracelet and clasp. The bracelet is well made but I’m not a fan of polished links. The clasp needs an update. It should have on-the-fly micro-adjust.

I’d say it’s a good buy on the gray market or second hand. I wouldn’t go through an AD unless they were offering a sizable discount.


----------



## dirtvictim

I've see these in person and they are fantastic. Great overall design and I am a huge fan of this version hands, just the right proportions for hands. Fit and finish was excellent on those I saw.


----------



## abdullahnr

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'd say it's a mistake to buy almost any watch - aside from a few obvious models and brands - with your eye on future value. This watch will not retain its value. It will never appreciate in value. Full stop.
> 
> That being said, I love the look of the BRV series. I've considered this model and handled it at an AD. I'd say build quality is excellent for the price. The only real let downs for me were the bracelet and clasp. The bracelet is well made but I'm not a fan of polished links. The clasp needs an update. It should have on-the-fly micro-adjust.
> 
> I'd say it's a good buy on the gray market or second hand. I wouldn't go through an AD unless they were offering a sizable discount.


Yeah thats definitely the right way to look at it, I guess I think of worth like a safety net but in this case mostly not familiar with BR so I was a bit curious. Thanks for letting me know, the bracelet being is too shiny is another concern which has put me off of some divers from other brands before, is it more noticeable than a longines conquest?
Im also thinking about preowned but the sold prices do seem to have some difference.


dirtvictim said:


> I've see these in person and they are fantastic. Great overall design and I am a huge fan of this version hands, just the right proportions for hands. Fit and finish was excellent on those I saw.


I agree, Ive not liked a watch this much since quite some time, the styling is very classis and proportional with a great date execution. I prefer smaller watches in general so this seems to be great.


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

Gorgeous in person. I didn't get to put it on my wrist to see weight, etc. My other B&R pieces (BR01-92) are very heavy, and I love it. It's a blessing and a curse because it makes everything else feel like it is fake. Either way I think it is a gorgeous watch and would love to have one.


----------



## Frugalwatcher

I don't have this BR GMT but have a BR123-92 which I love...they are related. These series are excellent watches.
You could wear an Alan Flusser tux and turn around take off the tux and put on your favourite Turnbull & Asser shirt with a pair of your favorite Jean's with this BR. Wear the heck out of and don't worry about the worth down the line...IMHO.


----------



## abdullahnr

Sterling.GmbH said:


> Gorgeous in person. I didn't get to put it on my wrist to see weight, etc. My other B&R pieces (BR01-92) are very heavy, and I love it. It's a blessing and a curse because it makes everything else feel like it is fake. Either way I think it is a gorgeous watch and would love to have one.


Heavy watches definitely give off a feeling of satisfaction which I quite enjoy. Thanks, I'll definitely be going to an AD to try it on, and compare to the blue version.

Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

Frugalwatcher said:


> I don't have this BR GMT but have a BR123-92 which I love...they are related. These series are excellent watches.
> You could wear an Alan Flusser tux and turn around take off the tux and put on your favourite Turnbull & Asser shirt with a pair of your favorite Jean's with this BR. Wear the heck out of and don't worry about the worth down the line...IMHO.


I just looked it up, beautiful warm tones. How does the case fit on your wrist?
I can easily see it being an everyday watch, you're right on that. And I guess having a sellita does give a sense of comfort in any servicing needs.

Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher

It feels amazing on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## ToddJ

I've been looking at this watch too. It's fantastic looking. Was hoping to handle one in person first. Please post a review of you purchase it.


----------



## nqtri

It's a very handsome watch, good break from the regular B&R lineup


----------



## C4L18R3

abdullahnr said:


> View attachment 15478740
> 
> Hello everyone, this is my first post here in the Bell and Ross section.
> So I found this GMT model and fell in love with the sizing and styling, especially the bracelet, but I do have some concerns.
> I'd like to ask whether the watch itself is worth the retail/preowned pricing considering it has a Sellita movement which I already have in other lower priced watches and your general reviews and thoughts on the case and colours.
> I think among all the hype in other brands, this piece seems to have originality and classic styling, just worried about the worth of it few years down the line.
> Thank you,
> (Pic from watchtime)


I love this GMT as well and will consider owning one but to answer your question, there really is no answer to that. Sure you can get Sellita movement in lower priced brands but what's the point? Watches are more than the sum of its parts and to each his own when it comes to design, fit and feeling when on the wrist. If this watch makes you happy, how much is it worth to you?

I would echo what @LosAngelesTimer gave as advice, buy used or from gray market. I will probably do the same when I do decide to get this one. I love the design of this one.


----------



## abdullahnr

ToddJ said:


> I've been looking at this watch too. It's fantastic looking. Was hoping to handle one in person first. Please post a review of you purchase it.


Ill visit an AD and try it on, Ill post my impressions here definitely.


nqtri said:


> It's a very handsome watch, good break from the regular B&R lineup


Agreed, their vintage line is what pulled me in.


C4L18R3 said:


> I love this GMT as well and will consider owning one but to answer your question, there really is no answer to that. Sure you can get Sellita movement in lower priced brands but what's the point? Watches are more than the sum of its parts and to each his own when it comes to design, fit and feeling when on the wrist. If this watch makes you happy, how much is it worth to you?
> 
> I would echo what @LosAngelesTimer gave as advice, buy used or from gray market. I will probably do the same when I do decide to get this one. I love the design of this one.


Agreed, thats definitely the way to look at it, they seem to have put their attention to the design, fit and finish rather than advertising a decorated movement or anything being close to pretentious. Yeah Ill be looking at pre-owned, hopefully one pops up at a decent price! 
All the best,


----------



## atlbbqguy

I don't want to hijack your thread (which is very helpful), but does anyone know the weight of this specific watch? I've looked several places and can't find it anywhere. I'm particularly interested in the weight of the watch head itself.

I'm enjoying this thread but I'm afraid my wallet won't like the end result 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

atlbbqguy said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread (which is very helpful), but does anyone know the weight of this specific watch? I've looked several places and can't find it anywhere. I'm particularly interested in the weight of the watch head itself.
> 
> I'm enjoying this thread but I'm afraid my wallet won't like the end result
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that I think about it, I also havent seen that detail. I can however give you slight idea of it, so today I went to the BR AD for the first time, they had this model with with the rubber strap only, I tried it on and another non gmt variation with the same case and with bracelet.
Now due to the thickness and sizing I wasnt expecting much heft but the watch with the rubber strap still had a presence in my hand and so did the other model. Id say less than a typical divers weight but to me that makes it more comfortable to wear.
I was disappointed by bracelet tho, Its a bit shiny and by looking at pictures I was expecting a bit more heft, but then again I think Im used to the oyster style used pretty much everywhere. It did feel sold, nice finish and clasp as well.


----------



## abdullahnr

Here are some pictures of it on the rubber, on my 6.7" wrist. 
Very satisfied by the case shape and thickness, its rests beautifully on my wrist, It was real treat to have a watch fit like that, I wasnt expecting the rubber strap to be so good as well, very soft and nice feeling.
Another thing which I was surprised by was the bezel action which was very solid.
Now I dont have a decent camera, but the printing of the dial was great, and the colours are accurate to the websites photos.
No discount at all for these and for the bracelet version, he said hell have to order it directly from Switzerland.


----------



## atlbbqguy

abdullahnr said:


> View attachment 15480658
> View attachment 15480660
> 
> Here are some pictures of it on the rubber, on my 6.7" wrist.
> Very satisfied by the case shape and thickness, its rests beautifully on my wrist, It was real treat to have a watch fit like that, I wasnt expecting the rubber strap to be so good as well, very soft and nice feeling.
> Another thing which I was surprised by was the bezel action which was very solid.
> Now I dont have a decent camera, but the printing of the dial was great, and the colours are accurate to the websites photos.
> No discount at all for these and for the bracelet version, he said hell have to order it directly from Switzerland.


Thanks for the in person review. I'm not a fan of shiny bracelets either. Good to get that perspective. Looks great on the rubber strap. I tend to wear my watches on rubber straps, so that would be perfect.

I don't suppose they had the Blue one did they??

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

atlbbqguy said:


> Thanks for the in person review. I'm not a fan of shiny bracelets either. Good to get that perspective. Looks great on the rubber strap. I tend to wear my watches on rubber straps, so that would be perfect.
> 
> I don't suppose they had the Blue one did they??
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't have one in the vintage line, I did try on a blue from their 38mm line which was stunning, the sunburst is beautiful and I reckon its the same blue for the vintage lines. BR watches are pretty slim so they look great on straps, unlike a chunky diver strap combo.

Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

abdullahnr said:


> They didn't have one in the vintage line, I did try on a blue from their 38mm line which was stunning, the sunburst is beautiful and I reckon its the same blue for the vintage lines. BR watches are pretty slim so they look great on straps, unlike a chunky diver strap combo.
> 
> Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


On the rubber strap, what was your overall perspective? Did it feel like a dress watch or did it have a sporty feel to it? Or perhaps somewhere in between?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

atlbbqguy said:


> On the rubber strap, what was your overall perspective? Did it feel like a dress watch or did it have a sporty feel to it? Or perhaps somewhere in between?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely put it in between, since most dress watches dont go with your everyday casual outfit, and vice versa for most divers. I feel like since the bezel is thin, it can get away with a dressier outfit, yet the two tone bezel captures all the sportiness there is, goes nicely with the touch of flieger style. Its a perfect blend between the both with a touch of aviation, I love it.


----------



## atlbbqguy

abdullahnr said:


> I would definitely put it in between, since most dress watches dont go with your everyday casual outfit, and vice versa for most divers. I feel like since the bezel is thin, it can get away with a dressier outfit, yet the two tone bezel captures all the sportiness there is, goes nicely with the touch of flieger style. Its a perfect blend between the both with a touch of aviation, I love it.


Thanks very much. Now I just need to find one myself to look at in the flesh. It sounds like finding the blue one to try on might be difficult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

Personally, if you are looking to buy a brand new watch and have its value retained, then it is unlikely that is possible cause we cannot predict the future. In the near future, probably all the hype pieces have its value at abnormal price points such as certain rolex, pp and ap. 

Taking value out of the picture, I think the the BRV2-93 looks great. Nice weight and slim profile. The dome sapphire is a nice touch as well. While many may not like the shininess of the bracelet, I like it. Bracelet is well made IMHO. I'd go with the blue GMT thou, something about blue that really triggers endorphins in my brain.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Pulled the trigger on this one. Never saw it in person before buying. A bit risky yes, but I love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

atlbbqguy said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one. Never saw it in person before buying. A bit risky yes, but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful! Could not find this one in the flesh to look at, the blue is stunning. Congratulations its a beauty, the grey goes so well with the rest of the watch, very crisp dial. Did you get it directly from BR?


----------



## atlbbqguy

abdullahnr said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Could not find this one in the flesh to look at, the blue is stunning. Congratulations its a beauty, the grey goes so well with the rest of the watch, very crisp dial. Did you get it directly from BR?


Bought through Chrono24. It was a good buying experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

Congrats! I also picked up the blue from AD this weekend. It's a great piece! Very comfortable on the factory Erica's strap. Blue is amazing and legibility is very good.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

WIS>$$_I_have said:


> Congrats! I also picked up the blue from AD this weekend. It's a great piece! Very comfortable on the factory Erica's strap. Blue is amazing and legibility is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Congrats. It is an awesome watch. I just can't get used to putting on and taking off the Erikas strap. Must be operator error.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

LOL I know what you mean. I struggled for a bit myself. I wear min with the hardware facing out like a NATO strap. In the past I would try to fasten the strap by working from above like I was looking at the watch to read the time but this made it difficult to fasten the strap with the buckle on the outside of my wrist. I now raise may arm with palm facing and am able to get fastened quickly, usually first time! I'd be interested to hear other techniques/tips but this one works for me. I will try to get a few photos to better illustrate.


----------



## LJ67

I really like mine. Due to comfortability and ease of legibility it's become my daily wear. The bracelet was a big selling point for me, I like the 'presidential' style bracelet, it's flat on the underside and thin, wears really nice. I would have liked to have seen a ratcheting or somehow adjustable clasp in this price point, if ChrisWard can do it, so can B&R. My only other complaint is that it runs annoyingly fast, near the top end of what I'm guessing is the acceptable range, but it'll get out minutes ahead over the course of the week. So, not sure if they would cover a regulation or not.
All that said, I'm a big fan. Let me know if I can answer any specific questions for anyone.


----------



## WIS>$$_I_have

LJ67 said:


> View attachment 15532370
> 
> I really like mine. Due to comfortability and ease of legibility it's become my daily wear. The bracelet was a big selling point for me, I like the 'presidential' style bracelet, it's flat on the underside and thin, wears really nice. I would have liked to have seen a ratcheting or somehow adjustable clasp in this price point, if ChrisWard can do it, so can B&R. My only other complaint is that it runs annoyingly fast, near the top end of what I'm guessing is the acceptable range, but it'll get out minutes ahead over the course of the week. So, not sure if they would cover a regulation or not.
> All that said, I'm a big fan. Let me know if I can answer any specific questions for anyone.


Very nice for a daily wear. I have several watches I wear in a rotation, but I did think I may also want to wear the bracelet. My watch actually came with the bracelet and I asked the AD to order the factory Erica's strap in order to have some flexibility. The black dial is a perfect daily!


----------



## ProgZilla

Really digging on these. Don't have a GMT currently and this one will most likely be my first. Just love the overall look / style of the piece.


----------



## atlbbqguy

ProgZilla said:


> Really digging on these. Don't have a GMT currently and this one will most likely be my first. Just love the overall look / style of the piece.
> 
> View attachment 15659481


I have the blue version. I didn't get the bracelet ( not yet anyway). Either with my FKM rubber strap or now leather, it is my daily wearer. Absolutely love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProgZilla

atlbbqguy said:


> I have the blue version. I didn't get the bracelet ( not yet anyway). Either with my FKM rubber strap or now leather, it is my daily wearer. Absolutely love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm still deciding between the blue and black dial.. Both are nice but that blue does look sharp!


----------



## atlbbqguy

ProgZilla said:


> Yeah I'm still deciding between the blue and black dial.. Both are nice but that blue does look sharp!
> 
> View attachment 15659952












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

I have the black dial variant. Instant classic. This is the first 4:30 date window that looked well done to my eye. I am usually a symmetry fan, but the large GMT hand sort of negates that anyway. It looks great on all kinds of straps. I am going to have the center links on the bracelet brushed, but to be honest, the bracelet feels a little chintzy. I suppose that works for this watch because of the vintage inspiration, but I am a sucker for Omega and Oris bracelets, so I wish it was more inline with the quality of those two.


----------



## kritameth

Brey17 said:


> I have the black dial variant. Instant classic. This is the first 4:30 date window that looked well done to my eye. I am usually a symmetry fan, but the large GMT hand sort of negates that anyway. It looks great on all kinds of straps. I am going to have the center links on the bracelet brushed, but to be honest, the bracelet feels a little chintzy. I suppose that works for this watch because of the vintage inspiration, but I am a sucker for Omega and Oris bracelets, so I wish it was more inline with the quality of those two.


The execution of the 4:30 date window on these was the first thing that stood out to me, relatively discreet and elegant. I think this line of B&R is underrated.


----------



## Brey17

kritameth said:


> I think this line of B&R is underrated.


I definitely agree with this statement. I know this brand gets a lot of shade thrown at them. I can't say if it's deserved or not, but this is a pretty awesome watch. I posted this photo last month, but this post warrants more photos.


----------



## kritameth

Brey17 said:


> I definitely agree with this statement. I know this brand gets a lot of shade thrown at them. I can't say if it's deserved or not, but this is a pretty awesome watch. I posted this photo last month, but this post warrants more photos.
> 
> View attachment 15660537


Wow! Thank you for sharing! Is that a beaver tail strap? Who's the maker?


----------



## ProgZilla

Brey17 said:


> I definitely agree with this statement. I know this brand gets a lot of shade thrown at them. I can't say if it's deserved or not, but this is a pretty awesome watch. I posted this photo last month, but this post warrants more photos.
> 
> View attachment 15660537


Wow! Love that strap!!


----------



## Brey17

kritameth said:


> Wow! Thank you for sharing! Is that a beaver tail strap? Who's the maker?


Aaron Pimental - Combat Straps


----------



## kritameth

Brey17 said:


> Aaron Pimental - Combat Straps


Thank you @Brey17, I've heard many great things about him/Combat.  Thinking about shooting him an email about something unique for my BP Bathyscaphe.


----------



## george_belaf

WIS>$$_I_have said:


> Congrats! I also picked up the blue from AD this weekend. It's a great piece! Very comfortable on the factory Erica's strap. Blue is amazing and legibility is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I just bought the exact model used on Chrono24. Should be getting it early next week.

Does anyone ever sourced the steel bracelet? I like the Erika's original, but I think the blue dial version is especially nice on bracelet.


----------



## Ken123

I bought my V2-93 one month ago and it has been on my wrist almost non-stop since then. I just love it.

-- the weight and bracelet feel great on my wrist
-- the bold 3-6-9-12 font and B&R logo look fantastic
-- I really use the GMT function to know at a glance the local time for my Asian colleagues.










And it's fun under UV light...









.


----------



## dshin525

Just ordered the blue dial version today! I've always been interested in B&R watches, especially their "vintage" inspired line. When I saw the blue dial version sometime last year, it was on my list of "must buys". But since then, I got the Rolex polar explorer so had no need for another GMT watch.
Then today, I across a great deal today ($2300 brand new with the Erikas strap) and just couldn't pass it up. 
Super excited to receive it!


----------



## ThomasCo

Hello, I'm new to Watchuseek, so it's a pleasure to meet you all. I created my account so I can share my opinion on that B&R model, which I bought earlier this month. I had my eyes on the blue model since its release last year and when I saw it at CDG airport, I decided to purchase it. I have some positives and negatives about this watch.

In the positive - and the main reason why I bought it - is the gorgeous blue dial. I'm a sucker for sunburst blue dials and this one is really beautiful to look at. I also love all the hands (hour, minute, second with that nice delta wing at the bottom, and the red GMT). The Arabic numerals are also splendid, I really like that round shape they have. The bezel is sturdy and doesn't have any backplay at all. Finally, the date integration is great. The date is visible, without being _too _visible, and doesn't destroy the harmony of the dial. Usually I don't like dates at 4.30, but they have done a great job here. The domed sapphire crystal is also worthy of a mention.

I have two major complaints, though. First is the price. At €3,200, I think it's a bit too expensive for the watch you get. It's the ubiquitous ETA 2893-2 movement and plenty of other nice watches with the same movement retail for a lot less (like the Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveller). I believe a price at €2,500 would be fairer, and that's why I would suggest to not do like me and pay full price, but rather buy second-hand instead. Second thing is that the triangle on the bezel is not correctly aligned with the 12-hour marker, which is a bit annoying for a watch at this price. Is it the same on yours? Anyway, I only noticed it after I purchased it unfortunately. Would it have been a deal breaker if I had noticed it before? I'm not sure 😆. In the complaint section as well, the bracelet has some micro-adjust but nothing that you can adjust on the go. A shame since my skin can swell, especially in a plane.

Finally, not a complaint, but I would have preferred that watch to be 40mm in diameter with a 20mm lug width, as this is my sweet spot (I have an 18.5 cm wrist, or 7' 1/4). The 22mm lug width makes the watch bigger than what it really is. I'm not complaining at all, I'm just saying that it might have been better for my personal taste. Sometimes I look at it in the mirror and I'm like "maybe it's a bit too big for me" 😂

Overall, despite the price (that I agreed to pay anyway) and the small misaligment of the bezel, the watch is great and absolutely beautiful to look at.

Here is a wrist shot:










Best,
Tom


----------



## dshin525

Mine just arrived today! 









The blue dial is stunning! Perfect size and weight (for me at least..6.75 inch wrist). Love the Erika's strap...I have them on a couple of my other watches. Will have a hard time deciding which GMT to wear between this and my polar explorer!


----------



## ThomasCo

Nice! It looks good on the Erika strap. I will probably buy it, see how it looks on my wrist 

The Explorer is gorgeous!


----------



## atlbbqguy

dshin525 said:


> Mine just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue dial is stunning! Perfect size and weight (for me at least..6.75 inch wrist). Love the Erika's strap...I have them on a couple of my other watches. Will have a hard time deciding which GMT to wear between this and my polar explorer!


Congrats. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george_belaf

Got mine on Monday... And I love it! I ordered the blak dial version too, mostly for the bracelet, but this way I'll get to have both on hand to compare and sell back the one I don't want.

I have same wrist size and I agree this wears very well. 1000x better than the Tudor BB (and I have the ETA version that's not as thick as in-house versions), even though both are 41mm with 22mm lug width. The Tudor looks gigantic on my 17cm wrist, and the bracelet is uncomfortable and the clasp just as big. It's beautifully finished, but just too heavy.

Bell & Ross might not have the brand cachet of Omega, Rolex or Tudor, but their designs are just beautiful and the vintage line wear fantastic.











dshin525 said:


> Mine just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue dial is stunning! Perfect size and weight (for me at least..6.75 inch wrist). Love the Erika's strap...I have them on a couple of my other watches. Will have a hard time deciding which GMT to wear between this and my polar explorer!


----------



## dshin525

george_belaf said:


> Got mine on Monday... And I love it! I ordered the blak dial version too, mostly for the bracelet, but this way I'll get to have both on hand to compare and sell back the one I don't want.
> 
> I have same wrist size and I agree this wears very well. 1000x better than the Tudor BB (and I have the ETA version that's not as thick as in-house versions), even though both are 41mm with 22mm lug width. The Tudor looks gigantic on my 17cm wrist, and the bracelet is uncomfortable and the clasp just as big. It's beautifully finished, but just too heavy.
> 
> Bell & Ross might not have the brand cachet of Omega, Rolex or Tudor, but their designs are just beautiful and the vintage line wear fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 15681479


Looks great! And definitely agree that from an aesthetic perspective, Bell & Ross has some great options.


----------



## ThomasCo

george_belaf said:


> Got mine on Monday... And I love it! I ordered the blak dial version too, mostly for the bracelet, but this way I'll get to have both on hand to compare and sell back the one I don't want.
> 
> I have same wrist size and I agree this wears very well. 1000x better than the Tudor BB (and I have the ETA version that's not as thick as in-house versions), even though both are 41mm with 22mm lug width. The Tudor looks gigantic on my 17cm wrist, and the bracelet is uncomfortable and the clasp just as big. It's beautifully finished, but just too heavy.
> 
> Bell & Ross might not have the brand cachet of Omega, Rolex or Tudor, but their designs are just beautiful and the vintage line wear fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 15681479


Funny that you mention the Tudor BB. The shop where I bought the B&R got a Tudor GMT and the guy wanted it me to try it. But when I put it on, it felt like I had a hockey puck on the wrist . And it was on a Nato strap, so it made things even worse. I gave them a straight "no thanks". I know the Tudor is better than the B&R, with the COSC and the true GMT function, but I would never wear something so thick.


----------



## atlbbqguy

ThomasCo said:


> Funny that you mention the Tudor BB. The shop where I bought the B&R got a Tudor GMT and the guy wanted it me to try it. But when I put it on, it felt like I had a hockey puck on the wrist . And it was on a Nato strap, so it made things even worse. I gave them a straight "no thanks". I know the Tudor is better than the B&R, with the COSC and the true GMT function, but I would never wear something so thick.


I have the Blue one, and the thing I like most is the wearability. I bought with the Ericas strap, but wasn't a fan. Whether on a rubber strap (word in warmer months) or on leather (on now), I almost forget I have it own throughout the day. Very, very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

atlbbqguy said:


> I have the Blue one, and the thing I like most is the wearability. I bought with the Ericas strap, but wasn't a fan. Whether on a rubber strap (word in warmer months) or on leather (on now), I almost forget I have it own throughout the day. Very, very comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wore in warmer months, not word 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken123

ThomasCo said:


> ...I know the Tudor is better than the B&R, with the COSC and the true GMT function...


I'm curious what you mean by 'true GMT function'? Is it that BB bezel has 48 positions to B&R's 24? Other than that they seem equivalent.

I'm loving my B&R too.


----------



## ThomasCo

Ken123 said:


> I'm curious what you mean by 'true GMT function'? Is it that BB bezel has 48 positions to B&R's 24? Other than that they seem equivalent.


A true GMT function allows the local hour hand to jump independently, without the other hands to move. Very practical when you travel and need to change your watch to local time without rotating the whole set of hands.

On this rather basic ETA movement, you need to adjust the local time like on any other watch.

Usually, true GMT watches are expensive because the movement is more complex. The Rolex Explorer II from dshin525 that we can see above has a true GMT function.


----------



## Ken123

Got it, thank you ThomasCo.

Frankly, I prefer that the two hands adjust together. If I haven't worn the watch for a few days and then need to set it, it's one step to set both local and GMT time, (plus I can tell difference between noon and midnight so the date works too). Furthermore, when I travel internationally, I will need to set the two hands independently anyway.


----------



## dshin525

Ken123 said:


> Got it, thank you ThomasCo.
> 
> Frankly, I prefer that the two hands adjust together. If I haven't worn the watch for a few days and then need to set it, it's one step to set both local and GMT time, (plus I can tell difference between noon and midnight so the date works too). Furthermore, when I travel internationally, I will need to set the two hands independently anyway.


If you travel internationally (or to different time zones) regularly, the true GMT function is immensely useful. I never even thought about it until I got my polar explorer. When I'm home, the GMT is usually set to by home time zone. When I travel to a different timezone, all I have to do is adjust the hour hand to the local time zone, and the GMT hand stays at my home time zone.
But if you want to adjust the time and the GMT hand together in one step, you can do that as well by adjusting the minute hand, which will also move the hour hand (like any other watch) and the GMT hand.


----------



## ThomasCo

As a French living in Canada, I used to go back to Europe several times a year (pre-Covid) and a true GMT would have been useful indeed. I'll keep the B&R for the time being, as it's very practical to have both times, but once we can fly in good conditions again, I might sell it to fund a true GMT


----------



## dshin525

ThomasCo said:


> As a French living in Canada, I used to go back to Europe several times a year (pre-Covid) and a true GMT would have been useful indeed. I'll keep the B&R for the time being, as it's very practical to have both times, but once we can fly in good conditions again, I might sell it to fund a true GMT


Or you can keep the B&R and add a true GMT to the collection!


----------



## ThomasCo

dshin525 said:


> Or you can keep the B&R and add a true GMT to the collection!


If I can afford it, for sure


----------



## george_belaf

ThomasCo said:


> As a French living in Canada, I used to go back to Europe several times a year (pre-Covid) and a true GMT would have been useful indeed. I'll keep the B&R for the time being, as it's very practical to have both times, but once we can fly in good conditions again, I might sell it to fund a true GMT


I'm also French in Canada.. In Toronto. And I also travel a lot to France as I work in West Africa, so on my way to sites I would stop in France every other months. Just did my first trip in over a year, so I'm completing today my 14 days quarantine..

Back to the watch, I don't mind not having a "true" GMT fonction actually, since I switch both local hour and GMT hour when travelling. It seems the true GMT is very practical when you do multi destination trip, so that every time you land in a different time zone you can change the local hour hand with the 1h increment, and keep the GMT on home. The cheapest option is probably the Omega SMP GMT from 2006-2010, and this was the one I was hesitating between B&R and Omega. You can find it used at aounr 3000USD, so not too much of a stretch compared to the B&R. But I just like the design of the B&R much better.

And yesterday I received the black dial version! Now that I have both in hand, I definitely prefer the black dial (so I'll be selling the blue dial soon if anybody is interested).

Cheers!


----------



## george_belaf

On another note, I also bought the black Tropic rubber strap from TROPIC, the real thing (not the ones from Watchgecko, Uncle Seiko, or anybody else). It's amazingly supple and confortable! At least as much as the B&R tropic styled rubber strap, if not better. Even the buckle is nicely finished, with brushed and polished surfaces. The only thing it lacks compared to the B&R is the B&R logo.

Can't wait for the summer months to wear my watch on the strap at the cottage.


----------



## ThomasCo

I shall try my B&R on a tropic strap as well. The bracelet is really nice but I think I'll be scared to scratch it during outside activities. A rubber strap is a safe choice for the summer


----------



## elchuckee77

Ken123 said:


> I bought my V2-93 one month ago and it has been on my wrist almost non-stop since then. I just love it.
> 
> -- the weight and bracelet feel great on my wrist
> -- the bold 3-6-9-12 font and B&R logo look fantastic
> -- I really use the GMT function to know at a glance the local time for my Asian colleagues.
> 
> View attachment 15668645
> 
> 
> And it's fun under UV light...
> 
> View attachment 15668651
> 
> .


Cool.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

